# They beat my bid.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This is at an implement dealer. It was a second floor addition I bid about 3 years ago and didn't get because they thought I was too high. The owner finally realized that you get what you pay for. Meh, new account for me. Nothing to worry about below, just 5 million dollars worth of combines, harvesters, etc.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You don't like my work?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That trap needs some final physics detailing by MC Escher


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Never mind the a trap mess. Is that San tee bushed down on the bottom?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love that 2" santee glued to an 1 1/2" riser......:laughing:

The feet of the slop sink aren't screwed to the floor....sheesh.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

LEAD INGOT said:


> This is at an implement dealer. It was a second floor addition I bid about 3 years ago and didn't get because they thought I was too high. The owner finally realized that you get what you pay for. Meh, new account for me. Nothing to worry about below, just 5 million dollars worth of combines, harvesters, etc.


m

It looks like somebody reared back and just threw it in there,idiots like this is what gives us good plumbers a bad name,but just the same whoever did it made a killin on that job cause they used stuff left over from other jobs


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood, you should have used some bailing wire and some spikes into the cieling, to support that thermal expansion tank ...... 

or maybe a 2x4 leg from the tank down to the floor like a stilt... 

then I would pass it....:thumbup:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That is totally a reduction in size also an illegal s trap and that tank should be supported not to mention it's not going to last very long being installed upside down oh and I don't see a ball valve on the cold feed but I suppose it could just be there is just a bunch of crap on top of the heater why do people always cover their heaters with cleaning supplies and detergent


----------

